# Kodi goes dock diving



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I took Kodi and Mia dock diving the past two weekends. Just for fun. Kodi had a BLAST!! He LOVES to swim, and loves to get his ball. He was unsure of the big dock at first... thats a long way down for a little dog! But with a little encouragement he jumpped a few times. He'd still prefer to cheat and go off the ramp. 

Mia has never been swimming before. Where I usually take Kodi isn't deep enough for her to swim. I think she'd much rather wade in the water than swim. She did ok for her first time though, she didn't jump. 

Needless to say they both need baths and a blow dry.


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Great picture!!
It looks like he has 'threads' of water coming out of his paws. Action shots are my favorite!!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

What a great shot ... that is a dog having a good time! I want a dock diver, but sadly have no dock :weep:.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Dexter is so jealous!! I really want to try dock diving with him, because I think he would love it. He loves to swim and loves to jump off of things, so the ingredients are there. 

Where did you go?


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

WOW!! that is one of the best pictures I have seen yet, what a great shot


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

That is so awesome!!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

so awesome- i'm jealous that ramp is much nicer then the one that came up here (which wobbled and was SO angled it was hard to get down/up.... 

We went several times this summer.. 10 dogs. only 1 went off the dock *sigh* bella was too wittle so just went down the ramp to get toes wet. next summer!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Dexter is so jealous!! I really want to try dock diving with him, because I think he would love it. He loves to swim and loves to jump off of things, so the ingredients are there.
> 
> Where did you go?


This place is in Millersville, Md. It wouldn't be tooo far for you. The one that might have been closer just closed down. If you're intested I think we might be going again in 2 weeks.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

wow what a great shot! Looks like such fun!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome! Did you get the bug? Dock diving/jumping can be really fun for both you and your dog! If you continue, please keep posting photos! : )


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

> Awesome! Did you get the bug? Dock diving/jumping can be really fun for both you and your dog! If you continue, please keep posting photos! : )


This was his second time going. He'll do just about anything for his ball!! Granted he's only a 14 7/8" Mini, so I don't think he'll be setting any records but he has fun and thats all that matters to me.

Now if Mia would enjoy it that would be even better!! But I just don't really know where I'm going to find the time...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is such a great shot!! I love the water streams arching in the air. It is sooo much fun to take poodles swimming. Hope to see more pics of your water adventures.
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm so impressed. It sounds like they both had a good time. Love the picture!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a video that a friend put together of all the dogs from this weekend. Kodi and Mia are in the middle. You can see how Kodi likes to cheat and go off the ramp, and his very first jump off the big dock!!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh that just looks like sooooo much fun. My bichon Cosita would absolutely love that! Except she doesn't retrieve, but she'd sure jump off! I loved watching Kodi!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

That is awesome ! I hope to get some video of Enzo and Leila soon swimming and trying to dock dive lol


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks like a total blast. Love Kodi's first jump and Mia looks like she'll be jumping with a little practice. Thanks for sharing so much fun!


----------

